# gun safes- help?



## 1999cobra (Jun 2, 2006)

Looking for a fairly large Gun safe - 42-50X72x27 or somewhere in that range. There seems to be quite a few choices, Cannon, Liberty, Browning, Fort Knox...

I love the Fort Knox safe but it's really pricey (I know, I know, you get what you pay for) -

However, there must be something out there I can get that's not going to put me in the poor house. looking to spend $1600 - $1900 ...

Any ideas, suggestions, helpful hints, things I should look for and gimmicks I don't need... Thanks-


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I got mine in a large cabnet about 41/2' high with a lock on it. It will keep kids out, but not a theif. I can't afford a safe, but wish I could.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

I am planning on getting my third safe. I found a good one at Academy Outdoor Sports. For 749 bucks, it holds 28 long guns.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

You might have heard: "Buy the largest safe you can afford". Well, that's true! You will fill it up a lot quicker then you might imagine, maybe not with just all guns, but you will fill it!
I've had my Fort Knox for several years now and I love it. In my comparisons at the time, it was my favorite. If memory serves me correctly, it barley won out over the Liberty with a longer fire rating. Where I live, we have no fire department protection. If my home where to catch on fire, it's going to go to the ground unless I can stop it...
My "gun" safe is full now! With, guns, holsters, ammunition, numismatics, important papers and family photo's... Trust me (them), get as large of a safe, what ever brand you buy, as you have room and money for!


----------



## standerson (Sep 22, 2006)

Check out zykansafe.com. He is a member of another forum I post on. His prices are reasonable and delivery time is excellent. I had mine 3 days after paying for it.


----------



## Sylvester (Nov 19, 2006)

I just got my 1st serious safe, after relizing a fire or theft resulting in the damage of 1 long gun much less all of them or my pistols would cost more and I am sure I could never replace them all again. I finally broke down and got a serious safe. 

So after much studing and playing with differant ones in various stores, I settled on a Cannon. My choice was based on the protection offered and the warrenty. I felt a safe would be a long term part of my home, and lets face it once you get into the heavy wgts of them empty, vs a cabnit it will hinder the local crackhead or kids from carring it away. Then after you bolt it down and fill it with arms good luck moving that thing.

So I have it securly bolted down and fixed in the house. Fire is my next concern Cannon was in my opinion better in protection offered and the method tested standing upright like it sits in my home.

So now the would be dirt bags decided to try and break into the safe. If they attack the door it will be damaged. If it is damaged to the point that I cant get into it after the fact, Cannon will send someone out to repair the safe at no additional cost. that will save me money, for more guns and another safe to work on filling again. 

I have to say Cannon has the best warrenty on the street for there safes, that is helped me to choose Cannon over all others. 

But that is just my opinion, either way your gonna make a big investment, may as well evaluate all you options.


----------



## 1999cobra (Jun 2, 2006)

Comment on the warranty - AMSEC (American Security) warranty - LIFETIME - period -

In a fire - repair or replaced
Damaged from attempted break - repair or replaced
Malfuntions - repair or replaced

Forever - no matter who owns it - I have the warranty certificate in my hand !!

About the only thing Cannon can do is match that cause it doesn't get any better, period...!!!


----------

